# Photography Contest



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Rules*
*Please read all of these carefully before submitting photos.
*Photo must have been taken by you, NO PHOTOS OF YOURSELF ALLOWED!
*One photo per category.
*No more entries after May 24
*Photos must be clear and sharp. This is a photography contest so no blurry photos.
*Have fun 

*Categories*
Rider/Riderless:
*Stand
*Walk
*Trot/Jog
*Canter/Lope
*Gallop
*Buck
*Rear
*Jumping
*Other (Specify)

Conformation
*Foal
*Yearling
*Filly(2-3)
*Colt(2-3)
*Mare
*Gelding
*Stallion

Other
*Eye
*Kids and Horses
*Close Ups
*Herd
*A Family
*Prizes*
I will pick three wins from each sub category and then pick three overall favorite photos.
My three overall favorites will each get a headshot drawing of their horse.
​_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Close up







Herd







Other: Joe and Hauss play fighting







Stand







Rear







Other: Smiling







Other: getting up from a nice roll







Other: Lie down







Other: Roll







Other: Roll


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Other: Yawn







Other lye down


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Stand:








Walk:








Trot/Jog:








Canter/Lope:








Other(Grazing):








Eye:








Close-Ups








Herd:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

first pic is for *kids and horses/ family, *even though the main pic is a donkey i hope it counts 

second is *foal*, moo moo at 1 week old 

third is for *kids and horses* if the donkey pic doesnt count if it does... put it in *gelding* i guess


4th is for *closeups* i know its kinda random but i recon its kinda cool 



next is for *filly *class, moo moo at 2 1/2 years old 

next is *mare*


post more later


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok not sure if you'll allow this but my little brother is a great little photographer so just wondering if you'll put in his photos too... if he wins, dont say like *1st place marlea warlea *but instead say *1st place hunter *(which is his name) 
if this is not aloud i fully understand but if it is thankyou a heap  hear are hunters photos:

the first photo is a *closeup*

the second photo is* cantering *

third is *walk *

forth is *trot*


post more of hunters later too


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a great one to enter, would LOVE one of your drawings! 

Other: *Close Ups









Rider/Riderless: *Stand









Other: *Herd









Rider/Riderless: *Canter/Lope








Other: *Eye


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are mine  Mare, Foal, Kids & Horses, & Stallion.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

1. Eye
2. Closeup
3. Trot
4. Stand


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the entries so far! Need more people


----------



## HorseyPie (Apr 11, 2011)

*Closeup*

Closeup photo of Pie.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

All photos are taken using a fujifilm finepix S1600 (apart from the walking picture, that was a £25 camera i used to have) 
Standing







Walking







Trotting







Canter







Gallop







other (itching)







Close up







Eye







Herd


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Walking:









Other(Living Fantasy):









Kids and Horses:









Close-up:


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

My submissions!

Conformation:










Eye:



















Buck:










Gallop:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Stand










Walk










Trot/Jog










Canter/Lope










Gallop










Buck










Rear










Jumping










Foal 










Yearling











Gelding










Stallion










Eye










Kids and Horses










Close Ups












​


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

you must be a pro photographer!!

your amazing!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

*Eye

Picture 5 of 19 from Rescued Arabian

*Mouth

Picture 7 of 19 from Rescued Arabian

*Close up

Picture 15 of 19 from Rescued Arabian

*Close up

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.co...arab+xd-picture93563-i-lloovvee-this-photo-of

Thanks


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Other (close up):










Gallop:










Walk:










Stand:










Trot: 










Canter:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Watermarked photos are ones I have taken at various shows. Non-watermarked are photos of my own horses.

*Rider/Riderless:
*Stand








*Walk








*Trot/Jog








*Canter/Lope








*Gallop








*Rear








*Jumping








Conformation
*Foal








*Colt(2-3)








*Mare








*Stallion








*


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Wouldn't all fit in one post, sorry!

*Other
*Eye








*Kids and Horses








*Close Ups








*Herd







*


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

cant wait for the winners!!


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

close ups








close ups









herd









horse and kids


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Stand:










Eye:









Close up:

sorry about them being sideways.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*Stand:*








*Eye:*








*Close-up:*








**Other - Grazing*


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Unless I get a few more entries in I'm going to close this down and pick a winner!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

*Stand









Other
*Eye








*Kids and Horses











*Close Ups









*A Family


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rider/Riderless:
*Stand
*Canter/Lope
*Rear

Other
*Close Ups
*Herd
(the pics i'll be in order)


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

1st photo: Portrait (close-up?)
2nd photo: riding (gallop)
3rd photo: Portrait (standing)


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

Other: *Close Up.*

APHA colt.


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

Eye.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*this is now closed i will have results up by tomorrow!*


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Eye


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^ read above...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*The Winners Are as Following!*
**Stand*
Twilight Arabians, EqussPeace, KennyRogersPaints
**Walk
*HowClever, horseloverd2, Twilight Arabians
* *Trot/Jog
*HowClever, TwilightArabians, Hunter(Marlea Warlea)
* *Canter/Lope
*TheRoughrider21, HowClever, Twilight Arabians
* *Gallop
*Twilight Arabians, TeamPenner17, EqussPeace
* *Buck
*TeamPenner17, Twilight Arabians
* *Rear
*lildonkey8, TheRoughRider21, HowClever
* *Jumping
*HowClever, TwilightArabians
* *Other (Specify)*
SugarPlumLove, whiskeynoo, Moonstruck
**Foal
*HowClever, TwilightArabians, Marlea Warlea
* *Yearling
*Twilight Arabians
* *Filly(2-3)
*Marlea Warlea
* *Colt(2-3)
*HowClever
* *Mare
*HowClever, Marlea Warlea
* *Gelding
*TwilightArabians
* *Stallion*
TwilightArabians, HowClever
**Eye
*Lolamae, TwilightArabians, Poseidon
* *Kids and Horses
*banman, TwilightArabians, HowClever
* *Close Ups
*TwilightArabians, EqussPeace, SpiritedLittleCopperSpots
* *Herd
*whiskeymoo, TheRoughrider21, banman
* *A Family
*Marlea Warlea, corinowalk

Remember this was a PHOTOGRAPHY contest so I based my judging on the clearness, focus, intention, angle, and inspiration of the photos. Some people were disqualified because they did not read my rule of one photo per category. I did not however complete disqualify them, they were only disqualified from the category that they multiply submitted too. 

*THE PRIZE WINNERS ARE AS FOLLOWS! *I decided to change up the prizes some. 
*
*First Place: 
**Lolamae* with:








*You will be receiving a full body drawing of one of your horses!*

**Second Place: 
TwilightArabians *with:







*
You will be receiving a head shot of one of your horses!

*Third Place: 
**wishkeynoo *with:








*You will be receiving a head shot of one of your horses!

Thank you to everyone who participated, you all had lovely photos and I hope to do this again some time!
*


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

so, none for sub categorys or what?


----------

